# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  UNYQ Now taking pre-orders for below knee prosthetic covers

## Eddie

You may have heard of UNYQ.  They are a company that 3D prints custom prosthetic coverings, that range in looks from cool, to elegant.  Today they have announced that they have raised over $1 million in funding, and are now taking pre-orders for their below the knee fairings (prosthetic leg coverings).  Read more about this at: http://3dprint.com/7101/unqy-prosthetic-covers/

What kind of designs do you think they should make?

Check out some of what they have available below:

----------

